# Summer Tunes



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Come on then, post your summer tunes in here






my favourite ever summer tune


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

One I'll never forget;


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I wish I knew at the age of 17 that musicly this was and still is the best summer of my life, nice to have youtube to relive the memories of a trip to the Isle Of Wight


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Dunno why but this always sounds better with the sun out... :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

S63 said:


> I wish I knew at the age of 17 that musicly this was and still is the best summer of my life, nice to have youtube to relive the memories of a trip to the Isle Of Wight
> 
> YouTube- Jimi Hendrix Voodoo Chile Slight Return Isle Of Wight 1970


You saw Hendrix at Isle Of Wight?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimR (Sep 8, 2009)

Eels - Mr E's Beautiful Blues

Goddamn right, it's a beuatiful day! 

(Can't do a YouTube link, blocked by work )


----------

